# On tyrants punishing men without cause (Josiah Shute)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2021)

Tyrants will and do punish men without cause, nay, they desire to pick holes in men’s coats that they may punish them; but the Judge of all the world never proceeds to punish, but when he is provoked.

Josiah Shute, _Divine Cordials: Delivered in ten sermons, upon part of the ninth and tenth chapters of Ezra, in a time of visitation. By that godly and faithful preacher of God’s Word, Josiah Shute, B.D. and late rector of Mary Woolnoth’s in Lumbard-Street London_ (London: Robert Bostock, 1644), p. 13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

